# What is cooking this weekend?



## Diva Q (May 4, 2007)

So what are you all having??

I am making a few things recommended by members here. 

Doing some whole chickens I believe as well.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 4, 2007)

My company's owner is taking us to the
Brazilian steak house Sat...might work
on chicken again Sunday.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 4, 2007)

brisket, chili beans, cornbread, abts


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2007)

No clue at this point, but I'm thinking about some chuck roast.......


----------



## Rockin Rooster (May 4, 2007)

This weekend I'm doing an inventory of my competition setup to make sure I don't forget anything. If I do get a chance to cook something good it will likely be something pretty quick.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 4, 2007)

Many pork tenderloins for my oldest daughter's birthday party...she's turning 6!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Many pork tenderloins for my oldest daughter's birthday party...she's turning 6!



Good luck on the cook and Happy Birthday to Bobbi!!!


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 4, 2007)

I had some request's for a butt from another site.


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 4, 2007)

Pellet Envy cooking class tonight, probably some Q  8) Pellet Envy cooking class tomorrow, probably some more Q!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (May 4, 2007)

No cooking again...I'm in Phoenix this weekend for Cinco de Mayo.  Getting fat on queso fundido, tacos, and tequila.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

I'll spend the weekend putting together a swingset for my boys. A good time to smoke a pork butt, don't you agree?


----------



## DaleP (May 4, 2007)

Cooking for a Derby Party. Butts are done. Hotdogs, brats and hamburgers. Some experimental sausage, and bean turn ins for a comp. 

Greg, Happy 6th B-Day to your kiddo!

I turned 45 *Today* myself. Hope I get a Thermo Pen or a Primo would be nice. Something good!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 4, 2007)

Happy birthday Penster!  I got you a Thermapen but I eated it.


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 4, 2007)

kungfuBBQ said:
			
		

> I'll spend the weekend putting together a swingset for my boys. A good time to *smoke a pork butt*, don't you agree?



Yeah, a butt rubbed down with wolfe rub sounds great


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 4, 2007)

DaleP said:
			
		

> Cooking for a Derby Party. Butts are done. Hotdogs, brats and hamburgers. Some experimental sausage, and bean turn ins for a comp.
> 
> Greg, Happy 6th B-Day to your kiddo!
> 
> I turned 45 *Today* myself. Hope I get a Thermo Pen or a Primo would be nice. Something good!



Happy B-Day Dale!


----------



## wittdog (May 4, 2007)

Stopped on the way home and picked up 5 bags of charcoal.....then went to BJ.s with a wallet full of cash......I picked up 4 chickens, a cyro vac pack of ribs (3) racks, a brisket....and a 4 pack of steaks....I think I'm going to fire up both the RK and Buford tomarrow......smoke the ribs on Buford and finish them on the RK after the chicken is done....oh yeah also got the fixings for ABTS......and some corn and some tamaters..Going to a baseball game Sunday..so it's cook on Saturday and reheat Sunday....I got something from every major food group...pig, cow and yard bird...


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 4, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Stopped on the way home and picked up 5 bags of charcoal.....then went to BJ.s with a wallet full of cash......I picked up 4 chickens, a cyro vac pack of ribs (3) racks, a brisket....and a 4 pack of steaks....I think I'm going to fire up both the RK and Buford tomarrow......smoke the ribs on Buford and finish them on the RK after the chicken is done....oh yeah also got the fixings for ABTS......and some corn and some tamaters..Going to a baseball game Sunday..so it's cook on Saturday and reheat Sunday....I got something from every major food group...pig, cow and yard bird...



Cant wait to see that RK filled up!!


----------



## cleglue (May 4, 2007)

Greg wish your oldest daughter a Happy Birthday.  My oldest daughter will be 6 in August.  She graduates Kindergarten May 18.  May oldest son will be 4 on Wednesday.

Happy Birthday Dale.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (May 4, 2007)

Man, you catch on quick, We likes pretty food picks.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 4, 2007)

Welcome IS!


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 4, 2007)

Hi Tony and welcome!  How did you find the BBQ Central Podcasts??

I love Indy!  Ram bar for beers and then of course, St. Elmos for the steak and shrimp cocktail!!  ...oh, and the tomato juice!


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 4, 2007)

ISBBQ said:
			
		

> Greg Rempe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Informative yes....funny, ha ha? No .... Funny lookin, yes


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 4, 2007)

actually, when I fell over the table in the butt-cast, it was pretty
funny.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 4, 2007)

ISBBQ said:
			
		

> Greg Rempe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My podcasts are the best BBQ related ones for sure...just listen to those other _"attempts"_...especially...you know who!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 4, 2007)

I got me a new brinkkman pan I am wanting to try out so I may do a brisket for our Potluck dinner on Sunday.


----------



## Gary in VA (May 4, 2007)

absolutly nuthin.. I cooked chicken and ribs for 75 people last night... 

tomorrow I am on my way to see Cappie.

See ya in a couple of days.. I'll call ya first of the week Cap.

Gary


----------



## DaleP (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for the Bday greetings! Whoooo hooooo!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 5, 2007)

I'll be here.  I never leave.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 5, 2007)

Today - Nutrisystem BBQ Beef

Tomorrow - Nutrisystem Dehydrated Hamburger Patties (with grill marks though). :roll: 

I sure do miss real BBQ!  

Total weight loss since 2/27/07 - 33 lbs!


----------



## smokebuzz (May 5, 2007)

brisket,ribs,abt's, and bacon wrapped chicken chunks, and what ever else the neighbors bring by.


----------



## oompappy (May 5, 2007)

Chibaco and ABT's with chopped brisket, cheddar, blu & cream cheeses.
Lots of Cervesa & Tequila!!!
It's Cinco de Mayo!!!


----------



## wittdog (May 5, 2007)

oompappy said:
			
		

> Chibaco and ABT's with chopped brisket, cheddar, blu & cream cheeses.
> Lots of Cervesa & Tequila!!!
> It's Cinco de Mayo!!!


You got the band together again?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 5, 2007)

Graduation Party for 50.  Doing roadside chicken for them.


----------



## Diva Q (May 5, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Today - Nutrisystem BBQ Beef
> 
> Tomorrow - Nutrisystem Dehydrated Hamburger Patties (with grill marks though). :roll:
> 
> ...




Hey you deserve a HUGE congratulations on that accomplishment. That is a lot of hard work to do that. 

I think that is wonderful. Well done.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 6, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Today - Nutrisystem BBQ Beef
> 
> Tomorrow - Nutrisystem Dehydrated Hamburger Patties (with grill marks though). :roll:
> 
> ...



Good for you Dallas...Larry is still a fat and now has a nice expensive clothes hanger in his garage!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 6, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR"8uwvy3f]Today - Nutrisystem BBQ Beef
> 
> Tomorrow - Nutrisystem Dehydrated Hamburger Patties (with grill marks though). :roll:
> 
> ...



Good for you Dallas...Larry is still a fat and now has a nice expensive clothes hanger in his garage!  [/quote8uwvy3f]

Being fat is better than being GAY Rempe!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 6, 2007)

Well I have two racks of spares going, my wife is making some fajitas and I'm making some jerky to mail to Iraq. I've been partying all weekend since Friday and it's time to wind down. Happy Birthday Dale & Bobbi!


----------



## DaleP (May 11, 2007)

Do we keep this thing going? Well just in case, we are cooking butts, chicken boobs, brats, hotdogs, salmon, and maybe burgers for my boys 13th Birthday party Saturday.


----------



## WalterSC (May 11, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> So what are you all having??
> 
> I am making a few things recommended by members here.
> 
> Doing some whole chickens I believe as well.




Going to do some ribs here on Sunday.


----------



## Diva Q (May 11, 2007)

I am working on chicken again.

 :?


----------



## Jack W. (May 11, 2007)

I started a KCBS run on the new Stumper Clone last night.  Boston Butts rubbed with dalmation rub and granulated garlic.  Brisket with Wolfe Rub bold and a little Spicey Canadian Steak Seasoning to fill in the holes (I'm almost out of WR Bold)  They both hit the cooker at 7 pm last night and the large cuts finished by 8:15 this morning.

Ribs were cut St. Louis and rubbed with Turb sugar and JT's BBQ rub.  The chicken was marinated in Newmans Own Family Style Italian dressing and rubbed with Head Country Rub.  Both hit the cooker at 8:00 this morning.  

Everything is going surprisingly well.  The pulled pork looks and tastes great.  The briskets are resting peacefully in the cooler waiting on their new owners to get off of work and pick them up.

I'll post pics as they become available. 

It's Good Day on the Pits!

Jack


----------



## Rub the Butt (May 11, 2007)

Our mens club at church is having a bbq dinner funraiser on Sun.  I'm in charge of the butts.  168 lbs to be exact.  Gonna see what ny stumper is made of.  I'll post some pics when available.


----------

